# The BANGGAI Rescue Project



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

For those of you interested in the conservation of our reefs and are looking for a way to help, please take a look at this site and think about making a small donation:

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/603466482/the-banggai-rescue-project


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

For those that are interested, here is an interview with Ret Talbot concerning the project:

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog/ret-talbot-interviewed-about-banggai-rescue


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

very good.

I get fry every few months, But not many live.

So with this study, I might get the info i need to help.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Gosh, I haven't been to the Banggai Islands, but... I can tell you that in Sulawesi, Banggais are literally everywhere... in abundance.
However, I've heard that they may not be indigenous to Sulawesi. 
Anyway, Banggais are in no short supply in the wild...
Save the sharks!!!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

They are invasive in other areas, likely because collectors introduced them there. 

In their endemic areas, they are overfished, and therefore classified as endangered.


----------



## jeef (Mar 24, 2011)

MAST is bringing Ret in to speak on April 21st. Get your tickets here!


----------



## jeef (Mar 24, 2011)

Bumping this to remind everyone that Ret Talbot's talk is coming soon! Get your tickets here!


----------

